# Falling Waters, WV



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We are looking to try and get coverage for a NEW shopping center that just opened in Falling Waters WV.

The address is 78 Worchester Drive, zip is 25419. This is located near the intersections of RT 81 and RT 11. The shopping center is called River Side Market Place. Site is approximately 15 acres. 

If you can help, please let me know. You can either call me or email me.

Rob
443-220-5745


----------

